

Ask HN: Wait for the new I-phone or Nexus? (My Contract is up) - esornoso

Ask HN: Wait for the new I-phone or Nexus? (My Contract is up)
======
rms
Would you rather run the iPhone OS or Android?

I myself would much rather run Android, and I think I'm going to wait 6 months
for one with a keyboard with a faster processor than the Droid.

~~~
esornoso
I haven't decided which I would love to run: Iphone has a better UI and
applications at the moment while Android is the new player in the game.
Android does have a lot of catch up to do (ex: Better music player, UI
experience), but how can one put faith in Google?

The I-phone hasn't been updated much from a hardware standpoint, therefore, is
it worth waiting to see what it looks like in June?

I know I sound like a bad Mashable article.

------
tocomment
Can you play mp3s on a Nexus? Is it as good as an iPhone? How do you transfer
the songs to the phone?

~~~
wanderr
Android phones can play mp3s just fine. The built in mp3 player is "not fancy"
but it gets the job done just fine. When you connect the phone to your
computer via USB, it shows up as an external drive, so you can put songs onto
it the same way you would put them onto a "thumb drive."

